# 3/4 Blonde wood 4x8 at sheets at great price



## Cruiszr (Jan 15, 2014)

Just got back from my local Lowes store where I ran across 3/4 4×8 sheets of wood marked down 50% on clearance. advertised retail price $45.??, clearance price $20.67 sheet. They also gave me my military discount and ended up paying $18.61 sheet. Only had 11 sheets left so I bought all they had. Check your local Lowes store, it may be the same way there. Good luck


----------



## vetwoodworker (Sep 23, 2013)

Checking tonight! Thanks!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I do not know but I bet they are discontinuing that product. It has very very thin veneers on the surfaces and some voids inside.


----------



## bobssc (Dec 21, 2013)

I found a great deal on 1/2" 4×8 sheets of Blondewood at Lowe's within the last month, they were $13.97, down from $33. I had the Lowe's guy look up why they were on clearance and he said they were phasing that item out and bringing in a new one. He said the new item was exactly the same, but had the word 'prime' in the description.

Oh well, I bought 6 sheets and am loving using it currently.


----------



## Cruiszr (Jan 15, 2014)

If they lower the price on the 1/2"t my Lowes store I will get all I can, especially if it's $13.97.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I doubt they are bringing it back. My lowes (South bend) Phased it out 2 years ago, and they can't even find it in the system to order it. I used to use 1/2" all the time for cabinet boxes, and drawer boxes. It was really bright inside a cabinet with clear poly on it, and it painted really nice. No it wasn't BB, and yes there were imperfections, but it is a great product at the price point. I understand that some people want the highest grade of material for a project, and thats fine, and makes a beautiful finished piece. If you look historically at furniture and casework the outside had the best wood, and the inside was often a secondary wood like pine, or poplar. The way I see it anything goes, you may be making history right now, and think its a mistake. So lets make some dust.

Great score


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

whats blondewood? never seen or heard of it. Would you find it with all the other plywood at lowes?


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

When we had it it was right with the birch, and oak plywood. As far as what is it, well it is a smooth finish, light colored plywood. thats all I can really say, I don't know what tree it comes from.


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

As I understand it, the blondewood comes from China, and is so named because they won't specify the actual wood. This was told by a anti-import guy, so take it for what it's worth. I haven't used any of it, usually buy domestic birch from the orange store for about the same price.

Ken


----------



## Cruiszr (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't know what orange store you're referring to but I know the HD in my town gets about $55 a sheet for berch. The blondwood I got yesterday was marked down from $45 to $20.68 . When I went to pick it up today they had marked it down again to $16.68 I told them about it and Lowes gave me a $40 refund. Ended up costing me $15.18 with my military discount.

I say that was a good deal!


----------



## GMotichka (Oct 31, 2010)

For those who think wood from USA mills are always better than china mills here's one for you. My local HD has had bunks of maple ply from a California mill (Columbia). On seeing it was from a USA mill I picked up 10 sheets at $42 per for some cabinets in my solarium.

After cutting up to size I found more voids, splits, bubbles and de-laminations than I ever found in Chinese products.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

George, I've got nothing but praise for the Columbia ply I bought at Home Depot. Haven't found a bad sheet yet. Perhaps you got a bad batch?


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

I was at columbia wood products today in craigsville wv. they told me that the oak ,birch and maple plywood was sold at all the local HD store . so not only is it made in america its made in WV from WV trees. it doesn't get much better than that


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure about how Lowe's determines inventory at different stores, but I have seen items available at one store and not available at the next closest store. One store close to me had 1/2" plywood on "clearance" for $19 a sheet and the next store didn't even stock it.

Some of the stores in my area are discounting Bessey clamps by 20% while others are at 10%.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

After reading the original post, I stopped by Lowes. The rack was empty.


----------



## GMotichka (Oct 31, 2010)

A followup on my previous post about buying some Columbia mills maple plywood. After another poster stated that they had excellent experiences with their products I contacted the company to see about the problems I had with the sheets I purchased.

Within 10 minutes of leaving a message I got a reply from a very nice man asking if I could send him the UPC numbers on the sheets so they could track the milling. I did send him that info and he again apologized and offered to send me a gift card for my trouble.

I was truly impressed with their attitude and process. All this was with within less than an hours time. I believe I just received sheets from a bad batch, and will be looking to purchase more of their product for future projects.


----------



## JaySybrandy (Jan 31, 2014)

about a mouth ago Bunnings WhereHouse bunnings.co.nz/ they had sheets of MDF just over 1/2 sheet

1 1/2 sheet of 24mm mdf of $10

I got 4


----------

